# Horses that would be a good size for me



## Emilya17 (10 mo ago)

Hi I’m 5 ft 7 and quite curvy. I weigh 176lbs on a good day. I am looking to buy my next horse in the next 6 months. Any recommendations? I’m looking to do some fast past work in the next couple of years ( maybe lose some weight beforehand 🤔). Idk any suggestions/ opinions welcome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

buy the horse you like. your weight is not a factor, beyond a small pony.. One of the native pony breeds of England/Ireland could carry you fine. or an Arabian, or a thoroughbred, or a QH or a draft cross. whatever suits your riding needs.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

The guide says max of 20% of horse's weight. So, if you have a 30 lb saddle, you would be just over 200 lbs total. That means a horse weighing about 1000 lbs is as small as you would want to get. Many many types of horses would work just great for you.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m personally not a fanatic about weight either. So, I would recommend buying the horse suited to what you desire. When you say fast paced, if you mean gaming I would go for a quarter horse bred for speed and agility. If you are talking jumping, I would go for a thoroughbred who can jump. 

Go for a horse who works in your desired area.


----------



## Emilya17 (10 mo ago)

I 


Knave said:


> I’m personally not a fanatic about weight either. So, I would recommend buying the horse suited to what you desire. When you say fast paced, if you mean gaming I would go for a quarter horse bred for speed and agility. If you are talking jumping, I would go for a thoroughbred who can jump.
> 
> Go for a horse who works in your desired area.


I am thinking of doing team chase tbh, which is cross country with a team. Thxs for your help! Any ideas on how much thoroughbreds weigh? (On average ik it’s on an individual basis)


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’d say around 1,000#s. I don’t think many would be much smaller than that.


----------



## -StormySkies- (10 mo ago)

Emilya17 said:


> Hi I’m 5 ft 7 and quite curvy. I weigh 176lbs on a good day. I am looking to buy my next horse in the next 6 months. Any recommendations? I’m looking to do some fast past work in the next couple of years ( maybe lose some weight beforehand 🤔). Idk any suggestions/ opinions welcome!


I'd recommend a horse around 16.3 hands high, and maybe an Arabian or Thoroughbred?


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

StormySkies, why 16.3 specifically? I am 5’6” and have ridden everything from 14 hh to well over 16hh and have looked fine. It’s all about the horse’s build and not necessarily the height, beyond the extremes (obviously no one is suggesting OP ride a 12hh pony).

Your weight isnt extreme. Look for confo and aptitude! Lots of tall cowboys your weight and more riding short little quarter horses in full Western gear and no one batting an eye. Tons of horses would suit you, especially if you are a balanced rider.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Don't look at the breed of the horse.

Team chasing is a tough sport the requires bravery and fitness; find the safest, healthiest horse with a decent amount of experience cross country.

Look at the types and breeds of horses at local team casing competitions and you'll understand what is required.

The chance of it being a Quarter Horse is slim over here. While any horse can team chase, for your height and weight you'd be looking at 15 to 16.2hh Sporthorses, TB, Warmbloods and every combination of crosses. rather than one built like a cob, native or arab.

Good luck, it takes guts...


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

@Caledonian wow incredible to watch. Truly does look grueling. That poor grey at the end was making me feel tired out!


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it a race? I couldn't hear what the announcer was saying but, it sounded like a race.....grueling doesn't begin to describe it...it was exhausting (and nerve wracking) just watching it 😆


----------



## Emilya17 (10 mo ago)

Yeah kinda. But I won't be doing it at that level. I'd probably be jumping 3ft (90cm) max. Anymore than that is too scary for me 😅


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Look for a well conformed, muscular horse that preferably has some experience doing what you're wanting to get into. I wouldn't be worried about height, except as it relates to scope and speed. Obviously a 12 hh pony won't keep up with a 17 hh TB or other big, long legged horse. They might outlast them, but they won't out run them. Your weight isn't that much and with English tack (negligible) it won't add much. The 20% is fine as a baseline but a lot depends on horse & rider fitness and their partnership. I've ridden 17 hh horses who had the attitude, "Have your secretary call my secretary and I'll get back to you but don't hold your breath." and wouldn't have bought them for a Sunday stroll horse. I've ridden a 14.2 hh Connemara cross who rode like a 17 hh horse and I'd have bought him in a hot second. The Connie kept up with gaited horses on trail rides when some larger larger horses were huffing and puffing. It's all in who you click with.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Rainsong said:


> Is it a race? I couldn't hear what the announcer was saying but, it sounded like a race.....grueling doesn't begin to describe it...it was exhausting (and nerve wracking) just watching it 😆


That is the team, they're aim is to go fast and clear against other teams. Three or four in a team, the third horse over the finish records the score, sometimes there's a time that you have to aim for rather than the fastest round the course.

It tends to attract those with experience hunting, hunter trialing etc. or anyone at very low level, but it does require a decent level of experience to stay with the horse over countryside.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Its all in the way a person sets a horse, if your balance is good and you dont bounce all over the horse then a horse can be 14.3 to a 16 hand. Its how you ride that effects how a horse will travel.


----------



## -StormySkies- (10 mo ago)

stormfront said:


> StormySkies, why 16.3 specifically? I am 5’6” and have ridden everything from 14 hh to well over 16hh and have looked fine. It’s all about the horse’s build and not necessarily the height, beyond the extremes (obviously no one is suggesting OP ride a 12hh pony).
> 
> Your weight isnt extreme. Look for confo and aptitude! Lots of tall cowboys your weight and more riding short little quarter horses in full Western gear and no one batting an eye. Tons of horses would suit you, especially if you are a balanced rider.


Definitely true. 16.3 is my rough main guide, but it's true, lots of horses will be good for you.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Emilya17 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am thinking of doing team chase tbh, which is cross country with a team. Thxs for your help! Any ideas on how much thoroughbreds weigh? (On average ik it’s on an individual basis)


I Team Chased an Irish Draught Sport Horse - half Irish Draught, half TB. He was plenty fast enough and jumped really well so the extra build on him compared to a full TB didn’t affect his performance. 
I was only 112 pounds but he was eventually sold to a man who was heavier than you. He did a couple of Team Chases and hunted him for years, he did great. 
If you look for TB’s, focus on those bred for National Hunt racing rather than those bred for flat racing.


----------



## Rainsong (Sep 29, 2009)

Emilya17 and Caledonian, I see, thank you so much for explaining....I had never heard of this sport before.


----------



## Emilya17 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for all the replies! This forum is so helpful and kind


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Height (Taller) actually lowers the ability to carry weight effectively. I don't get why people always associate height (and size) to ability to carry weight. Actually shorter horses do much better. That said it is a package deal. They need to be short backed, well coupled, good loins, thick bone as well as fit and conditioned for the task at hand. You can easily get that in a much shorter package. Whether a horse is slab sided or round barreled will determine how much leg is taken up. Your torso determines how high you are above the saddle. Your height and weight wouldn't be an issue on some of the 14hand QH I've seen. They can jump well too. Find a horse that suits your ability and comfort level. Look at their overall conformation and fitness level and don't get hung up on you weight. My child is that weight and much taller. What he typically rides is over 16 hands (draft cross) because that is what was available but he has and still does ride/jump horses in the 15 hand range with no problem. Doesn't look out of place either.


----------

